# How important is plastic vapor barrier on foundation wall?



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

I would not suggest using greenboard. The paper is moisture resistant, because it's wax coated. Other than that, it's pretty much outdated. It will rot and mold up, just like regular old sheetrock. We rip it out all the time behind shower walls.

I suggest that you consider installing this product: http://www.gp.com/BUILD/product.aspx?pid=4659

As far as a moisure barrier, it should not be attached to the foundation wall. Considering that your studs are 6" from the foundation wall and have good air flow/circulation, you should install the vapor barrier on the warm side of your framed walls.

BTW: Did you have the leftover framing treated for mold?
Are you replacing all the insulation?


----------



## slatergrl (Feb 1, 2008)

There is the normal "foil" paper as vapor barrier on the face of the insulation on the warm side. Replacing all the insulation is not in the budget & it does not appear damaged or moldy for the most part. We are replacing the bottom foot with foam board to make it more moisture resistant. So the plastic on the actual foundation is not important if I have the insulation moisture barrier? I treated the framing with a vinegar solution, would you recommend something else?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

slatergrl said:


> ....So the plastic on the actual foundation is not important if I have the insulation moisture barrier?


In modern times, building codes require an application of an applied moisture barrier over the foundation. If a foundation has one, then applying a plastic layer on the interior side of the frost wall accomplishes nothing.

The point of having a thermal vapor barrier is only useful when it is applied at the area where cold air meets warm air. In this case, it would be at the warm side of your framed wall.



slatergrl said:


> I treated the framing with a vinegar solution, would you recommend something else?


It depends on the kind of vinegar you used. 
Read up: http://ezinearticles.com/?Mold-Removal--13-Things-you-May-Not-Know-about-Mold&id=261416


----------



## justdon (Nov 16, 2005)

I am NOT a mold expert,,,but always heard that bleach is a good mold treating agent!! 

I also saw a show on TV about the shotgun houses in new Orleans and all they did to remediate mold there. They soda blasted the surface, sprayed something onto the wood for internal mold inside the lumber. And sprayed something on air borne spores and cleaned it somehow,I forget,,,quite a detailed operation BUT any shortcuts and family health is HUGE at risk!! 

I also saw on 'Home makeovers' of mold resistant lumber they built a house out of,,,can you use that on the lower part of YOUR walls cutting off old studs and sistering the new short treated studs,,,that would be CHEAPER than a mold person/company!!!and be MORE preventative for the future.????


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

justdon said:


> I am NOT a mold expert,,,but always heard that bleach is a good mold treating agent!!


Actually, bleach only works on NON-POROUS surfaces. Wood is porous.


_"...Mold remediation involves the need to disinfect wood and wood-based building materials, all of which are porous materials. Thus, chlorine bleach should not be used in mold remediation as confirmed by OSHA’s and EPA's updated recommendations and suggested guidelines..._" - http://www.spore-tech.com/viewCategory.asp?idCategory=78

*"Do NOT use Chlorine bleach to kill mold or disinfect moldy areas. It is not an effective or long lasting killer of mold and mold spores. Bleach is good only for changing the color of the mold and watering the roots of the mold."*​- http://www.moldacrossamerica.org/notobleach.htm

_"The use of a chlorine bleach, for mold remediation _*is not recommended "-  http://www.bioremediate.com/moldtips.htm*

_"5. Contrary to popular belief, you can’t just get rid of mold by pouring bleach on it. Most chemicals have been proven to be ineffective against the spores over a period of time."_ - http://ezinearticles.com/?Mold-Removal--13-Things-you-May-Not-Know-about-Mold&id=261416

_"6. *USING CHLORINE BLEACH TO KILL MOLD*. Do not use ineffective chlorine bleach to try to kill mold growth and mold spores. Bleach is too weak even when freshly manufactured to kill mold. Bleach that sits on store shelves and in your home continually gets ever weaker over the passage of time. In addition, read the manufacturer’s usage directions on the bleach container. The manufacturer does not recommend its use to kill mold. Bleach is NOT an EPA-registered fungicide or effective mold home remedy." -_ http://www.moldinspector.com/top-10-mold-mistakes.htm


----------

